# Spalted something. Too soft?



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 23, 2014)

I went out to cut some hedge today, and ended up finding some spalted something. I think it's sycamore, but I don't know why I think that. Maybe because that's what 85% of the trees on the river bank are.

Anyhoo, as I got deeper down in to it, it was harder (makes sense, but I'm a noob). I didn't have a shovel, so I couldn't get any more, but there's probably two truck loads of it down there. I rigged up a non functioning band saw with the help of a drill tonight so I could see what the wood actually looked like. It's firm to the touch in most places except the very outside around the bark.

I'm just wandering at what point is too soft to be stabilized and turned. I sent the first pic to Andrew and he said it looked like it was too far gone... but it looks completely different after I cut it with the band saw. It's also soaking wet where it was under wet sand on the river bank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2014)

The bottom pic looks like maple to me, but it could be just about anything. It never "too far gone" to stabilize as ling as it can stay together through the process. But the questionalways is how much do you want to spend on a piece that punky? Because it takes a lot of resin to solidify a peice like that and resin is expensive. 

What I'm most interested in though is this . . . 



JR Custom Calls said:


> I rigged up a non functioning band saw with the help of a drill


----------



## Tclem (Feb 23, 2014)

Second pic looks better. I've got some logs that have been sitting on the ground I got from my logger. Bottom side way to gone and the top side good wood.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 23, 2014)

You can always cut me some send it to me and I will tell you for sure. Lol


----------



## DKMD (Feb 23, 2014)

I'd bet you could stabilize it... I've seen worse that turned out OK.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 23, 2014)

Tony, I know your intentions are somewhat facetious... but I think I'm going to do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 23, 2014)

@Kevin, I was given a band saw that the motor was burned up on. I'm saving up for a Rikon 14", so I don't want to spend any money on this thing. I took the motor apart and ground down the shaft so it would fit in my drill chuck, zip tied the trigger on the drill, and clamped it down to the work bench. It doesn't turn very fast, but it worked for what I needed it to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2014)

Jonathan that's way cool. I love to see ingenuity in action. It might be slow but hey it works. And you won't have to worry about the blade getting too hot. Great rigging.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 23, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Tony, I know your intentions are somewhat facetious... but I think I'm going to do that.


Send it on brother. Wood hoooo


----------

